# 04 dodge ram 1500 after filling up



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

iv got a 04 ram 1500 5.7 that stalls after new gas is put in... done dry gas, ran a tank of premium.. not sure what it is. it stalls (unless i keep the rpm's up) once in the first few min after. it only does it once. it runs perfect after..  any ideas??


----------



## huskerfan523 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmm no personal experience, but might be fuel filter? That's where I would start. Weird.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

it is wierd. only stalls out once. runs perfect after. it only wants to stall for the first maby 3min after filling.... starts right back up... im stumped


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

ive got two 05 dodge minivans that do exactly the same thing,after running low and topping right off,they either stall at the pump or go about 1/2 mi and stumble then clear up.no check engine light,no stored codes. i havent gotten around to diaging them yet but when i do i suspect an evap problem probably a purge valve or canister issue,mabe something with the leak detection pump system.when i find the answer ill let you know.my wifes caravan has beed doing it for a year and mine just started a month ago.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

damian;1192042 said:


> ive got two 05 dodge minivans that do exactly the same thing,after running low and topping right off,they either stall at the pump or go about 1/2 mi and stumble then clear up.no check engine light,no stored codes. i havent gotten around to diaging them yet but when i do i suspect an evap problem probably a purge valve or canister issue,mabe something with the leak detection pump system.when i find the answer ill let you know.my wifes caravan has beed doing it for a year and mine just started a month ago.


hey thanks! ya same here NO codes.. nothin.... almost like it was maid to do it hahahaha


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

If you fill it up with the truck running does it stall ?


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

2robinhood;1198313 said:


> If you fill it up with the truck running does it stall ?


iv tried both. it does it if i fill up when its running and if its off and i fill up when i go to take off or to a stop sign it dies.... wieeerd


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Fill up the truck and run the tank to low... Shut the truck off and R & R the fuel cap. Then try to restart the engine. If it stalls then it is a venting issue... Try first replacing the gas cap.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1198876 said:


> Fill up the truck and run the tank to low... Shut the truck off and R & R the fuel cap. Then try to restart the engine. If it stalls then it is a venting issue... Try first replacing the gas cap.


You are a smart cookie.


----------



## Shortstuff (Feb 4, 2009)

That would be my first guess too - a new gas cap. I just replaced mine on my '04 2500 with a Hemi and it cost me $17.00 at the dealership. I have to recommend that you only use a replacement gas cap from the dealership as I have known more than a few that have continued to have issues until they replaced their cap with one from the dealership.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

its not the gas cap,it stalls while filling,gas cap off.im pretty sure it has something to do with gas bleeding through the nvld valve -the valve used to pull a vac on the tank and check evap leaks.this system is common and unique to mopars.i suspect when the fuel is overfilled up to the filler neck, the port in the tank that leads to the nvld pump takes a slug of gas and introduces it to the intake.when i get some time ill check it out and report.


----------

